# PM-30MV Z-axis power lift from Priest Tools



## daveog (Jun 11, 2019)

Hello all,

So, I went ahead with the PM-30MV largely because after talking with the folks at PM I learned that Priest Tools would be releasing a Z-axis power lift kit soon. I contacted Priest Tools and was told they would have a product in 2-4 weeks at that time. So, I waited a few weeks and called back. They had the product ready to go and shipped one out to me. My intention was to document the installation from start to finish, but I'm pretty impatient so I have start and finish pictures. All in all, I have to say the product is great. All the parts are machined with very nice finishes and everything fit together perfectly. The kit uses existing holes, so there is no need to drill anything for the installation. The instructions were super easy to follow and the whole install took me less than 2 hours. I took their advice and removed my Z-axis lead screw and cleaned it well before I started. The biggest issue I had was getting the flat on the motor shaft lined up with the set screw in the collar that drives the lead screw. To be honest, it's probably my fault as I was rushing. After getting it properly aligned and tightened, all worked fine. If I were to have a complaint, it would be that the motor is really loud. Louder than my power x-axis? Maybe a smidge. But, to save the hassle of having to reach up and crank the wheel, I think it's worth it. I did buy the optional enclosure as I like a finished look. The photos are of the package as received, the contents, the instructions, The installed drive with enclosure both side and rear, the switch, and a short video showing the operation.

-Dave




























Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## daveog (Jun 11, 2019)

And here is a link to their website if you want to look more: https://priesttools.com/product/power-lift-precision-matthews-pm-30mv-with-enclosure/


----------



## higgite (Jun 12, 2019)

I put one of those on my LMS 5500 mill. My experience is same as yours. Well made, good fit, worth every penny. Motor/gear box is very loud, but so was my cursing when I had to hand crank it up and down to go from drilling to counterboring to tapping to chamfering to… well, you get the picture. 

Tom


----------



## kd4gij (Jun 12, 2019)

Does it have a speed control?


----------



## higgite (Jun 13, 2019)

kd4gij said:


> Does it have a speed control?


No.

Tom


----------

